# Qui est le Cuillon?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A family of around 8 people including children took up three bays with their cycles, they had a tent outside the MH, rubbish strewn all around, barbeque out, table and chairs and water bottles littered the bay - and all for €6-70 a day including water and EHU!

What nationality do you think they are?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No idea, why is it important.   8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

5 shower lined up for the morning. LOL


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know suprise us, at a guess french, italian, spanish just by the mains lead, if it were english the betting the mains lead would be a standard blue or orange, on the contenent they seem to use black.... tell me where did they come from :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> I don't know suprise us, at a guess french, italian, spanish just by the mains lead, if it were english the betting the mains lead would be a standard blue or orange, on the contenent they seem to use black.... tell me where did they come from :lol:


Clive, the old eyes are not as good as they were but is the mains lead fed through the bikes as some sort of alarm? Ray


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Gotta feeling they were from uk perchance?


Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Click on the picture and get a really good look.
A pup tent for the kids to sleep out side lots of towels a blow up boat and water bottles and all those bikes.
A see a loving family have a whale of a time, enjoying life to the full --they must come from the UK -bless :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes Ray, your eye sight is very good can't comet on the alarm :lol: spose Keith has been and gone for a year or so and going to keep us all up in the air :roll: got no idea what the subject means I assume its french? or is it spanish..... well done Keith very good posting by the way :lol:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Have had a good hard look and cant identify anything that would confirm any particular nationality. If you held a gun to my head and asked me to pick a country, I would say Italian but cant really say why. Just a feeling.......

Caulkhead

Ps Wherever they are from I wish I was there with them, although I would draw a line at sleeping in the tent!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a LHD van, so probably continental.

Are they stopping other people parking there? Or is it the fact that they're untidy?

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its french Clive and means-- who is the (not got a dad)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Couillon?*

I assume you mean Couillon not "Cuillon"?

(It is French for the Americanism "*******")

TM


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

English probably


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Its a continental van so I will guess at "French" 

Stayed on the Calais Aire recently and when the guy's came around for the 7 euros fee guess who hotfooted it without wanting to pay? Yep the "French" motorhome.

Nidge


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

uuummmm ok as I've always said can't speak a word or read of french :lol: thanks thats cleared up something then..... looking at the number plate.... its got the new EU standard plate and its about 20 years old, so either its been inported to the uk and or irish still good fun looking..... I'll get Di to have a look :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gotta be Brits because they've got the end of the awning lowered expecting it to rain.  

Pete


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Di has pointed out there's a van next to the ducato with a bike rack on the back so seems there's a second option now..... enjoy looking forward to keith comeing back to put me out of missery :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The story - 

We arrived around noon on this Aire at Arzon, which has an electric gate barrier, and the pictured MH was already in situ.

About an hour later a woman with a clipboard was checking all the MHs had not exceeeded the 72 hour maximum length of stay they were allowed.

She spotted the MH and threw up her arms and shook her head.
Out came the mobile phone and, quite literally, within two minutes the Municipal Police arrived.
They did a lot of Gallic shrugs and arm waving while inspecting the MH and surrounding area.
No-one was at home so they trotted off and left the Aire.
The MH family arrived back about 5-ish and within a minute the Police were on to them.
A few minutes of pointing, gesticulating and talking ensued.
The Police left and a half-hearted attempt to tidy up by the family, bikes were stacked closer together and some rubbish cleared away, but not a great deal of improvement overall.

A couple of hours later the Police returned, voices were raised and much finger pointing from all and sundry, and within 15 minutes the MH and family were escorted off site - not to be seen again.

They were French!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*French*




KeithChesterfield said:


> The story -
> 
> We arrived around noon on this Aire at Arzon, which has an electric gate barrier, and the pictured MH was already in situ.
> 
> ...


Couillons Français :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*water a to do!*

We recently stayed at a Stelplatz, very nice one in Mehring.

Most of us paid the €6 + €2 for EHU

Water was €1 per 100 litres

But one German in a very nice shiny new Concorde Liner went back and forth every morning with a watering can to the toilets. This was in full view of the owners. Nothing was said despite him dumping his grey waste on the ground too.

Some people.....

TM


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good one thanks Keith


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Those cheapskates get everywhere these days...


----------

